# Young Adults Living in their Parent's Homes; Good Bad or Ugly?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been pretty outspoken that one of the many dangers we have as a Western Society is Young Adults Living at Home. Either they cannot find a job, are not motivated to find a job, have been treated as such a unique Snowflake they think they are too good to find a job, or whatever...remains a potential problem for the USA. 

One problem is Housing. Without young people buying starter homes, we lose a huge opportunity to put millions of people to work. Build a House and you put; Excavators, Concrete Workers, Framers, Roofers, Plumbers, Electricians, Finish Carpenters, Cabinet Makers, Drywallers, Insulators, Manufactures of Fixtures etc etc back to work just to build a single home.

Where have we as a Society gone wrong? Or am I making too much of this? 

So when did you leave your parents home? I left after High School Graduation and so did my Wife and Sons. None of us returned to live with our parents after leaving. I felt very strongly that part of building character, especially in a young man, is making your way on your own.

What say you? When did you leave home? (See Poll)

And do you think the trend of young people moving back in with their parents is a good or bad thing? Honestly, I think it's an UGLY Omen for things to come!


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I was out the day after grad when I was 17, been on my own ever since. I could see the price of housing being an issue in many markets today for young people wanting to go it on their own. I think you are right it will be a growing problem in the future.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I moved out when I got married at 25.

At 30 my parents and brothers moved in with me in the 15 room Victorian house I bought in the big city.

I got it to give them a place that was not rented.

A few years later I moved out to the country and left them with the house.

Now my daughter lives with me, there are special reasons that she has not left, she nearly died 7 years ago.

There is no plan on her leaving nor should there be.

This will be her place when I am gone.

Under normal conditions I would expect children to vacate the nest after their final graduation like one brother who interned in a Florida hospital.

The other brother who has passed, lived with our parents until their passing.

This was another exceptional case, he was burned badly in an automotive fire which partially disabled him.

A friend, VP of one of the largest financial corporations, had his son, 2 years out of grad school move back in.

His job and the position ceased to exist, has a girlfriend but they do not live together.

Father wanted him to scratch, but mommy had the last word, as usual with kids.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Two of us walked out of high school graduation. Got on a Bus to basic. We picked up a few more here and there along the way. Changes in my life went into high gear. World we live in now It is a lot harder for many . I had a world of opportunity. Now they have liberalism and socialism. Behind them to many years of public indoctrination.
I grew up in a world that told me I could, many now have grown up in a world that told them they can't, so don't even try.


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Told our boys unless they were in school, they owe rent. Our oldest went into the military, so we didn't charge him rent as he was leaving soon. The other 2 paid rent for 6-10 months then they left also.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I think for the most part - you live in a family home from birth through high school then off to college or university but you still have a room and then full time work somewhere and you go is just fine when the world is perfect the stars are aligned and the rain clouds part at your passing by. 

For the rest of us there is nothing but uphill battles, struggles, disappointments, failures, let downs and adversity at every step of the way. And it's these issues we face and overcome that make us who we are. For some they are few. For others many. And some others yet whom think that what they have to deal with is actually a real issue when those of us who have overcome insurmountable obstacles can't believe the audacity that others have to whine about such trivial baby arse wiping carp turd junk. 

I'm sorry but if worrying about upsetting your mommy is your biggest issue - you will part my company early, crying and needing therapy.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

As long as they are contributing to the household the boys can stay. They must have a job and or be attending school. They must also have a goal, such as in x months I will have enough saved to pay for some land or a reliable vehicle.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I think your poll is too narrow. Honestly I think a good age to move out is 20. That gives the kids two years to get their shit together and save a little money for whatever they pursue. Of course while still living at home they need to contribute with either some rent, working around the house or something the parents see fit.

As for me I left at 17. My parents told me if I left I should never ask for another thing and since that day I haven't. I didn't talk to my parents for about 4 years but fortunately we talked things out and I have a great relationship with them now.


> One problem is Housing. Without young people buying starter homes, we lose a huge opportunity to put millions of people to work. Build a House and you put; Excavators, Concrete Workers, Framers, Roofers, Plumbers, Electricians, Finish Carpenters, Cabinet Makers, Drywallers, Insulators, Manufactures of Fixtures etc etc back to work just to build a single home.


As for buying a house it is a hard thing to do these days. They make it so difficult and expensive. I'm currently trying to buy a house (for the first time) and it is hard to do. Although I make plenty of money to make the mortgage payment I can't save enough for a down-payment.

The only people around me purchasing houses are the chinese. They send investors to buy up houses in California (which is a little puzzling).


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I left right after grad, couldn't live by parents rules. Now my daughter is welcomed back anytime for whatever length of time. Love having her in the house!!


----------



## Mancelona Man (Nov 27, 2015)

High prices and low wages make it very difficult for many to make it in this world. Much of it due to politicians selling us out.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I joined the Navy before I got my diploma and bounced right after the graduation ceremony for Great Mistakes Illinois for RTC. My boys boomeranged a little but both are on their own, One just got back from Afghanistan and is doing his inactive reserve time waiting for his honorable discharge and closing in on an IT degree. The other is gainfully employed at Nissan, Proud Pop here.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Returned home for a short time after I graduated from college, but then struck out on my own. I was 21, there is no poll choice for that age.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I checked 18 in the poll but I left when I was 16. Finished last year of school while working night shifts. Been on my own ever since. Wasn't always pretty and sometimes downright nasty but came through it. My problem was I was fiercely independent and as it turned out, with out going into details, it was necessary that I be on my own. It taught me to be independent, unafraid, and persistent, among other things. 

I see the problem Slippy is referring to. Parents tend to coddle their children these days, spoil them and give them things. They are not taught any sense of achievement working at something or achieving a goal that is rewarded. They all get participation trophy's and taught that everyone is equal, that everyone deserves and will receive rewards in life simply because it is their right. Our schools teach socialism and that everyone deserves and gets a trophy. They don't teach independence and achievement through hard work. they don't teach that life is sometimes unfair and cruel, sometimes you loose and sometimes you don't get a trophy.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Both of ours are out of the house. One is in college and one bar tends for a living. They both in their early 20s and still need help from time to time. Sometimes when I look at the world situation I wish they were back home where I could ensure their protection. But it is what it is. They are both welcome to come home anytime they wish. 

I was out of the house at 17 and my wife out of the house at 18 we both know how hard it can be to be on your own. I am proud of both of my kids for making a go of it.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I joined the Army right after finishing high school, never lived at home again after 18 yrs. old. I think up to 21 or 22 can still be "normal" if the kid is going to college and living at home to save money, etc. I went to college after my stint in the military, circumstances may vary but after 18, the goal should be independence for the kid. Just my take.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oldest son has our other home when he is here Oldest Grand daughter will live there after high school so she can work and move on with her education. Simple I am not ever going to be a landlord. It made sense for one of the children to live in it. Worked out it was best for him. I had no desire to ever sell it . Before my son moved in I had allowed a couple of people to live there to get back on their feet after hitting some bumps in the road. God has blessed this house . I will do for my children and grandchildren what I can. As long as they are doing what is right. In turn I hope they do the same. So far in life they have. There is a difference in free loading people and family that works together.
Long ago made arrangements for mother in law to live with us when she can no longer be on her own. The great grandchildren will help here when the time comes. When we can no longer care for our self or should wife or I end up alone. The farm goes to the children and we will live here until we die with them.

Oldest college then Army has 21 years in
Second college then Army 20 years in
Youngest college works for the church
I would have no concerns turning my or my wife's life over to their care. We have done right by them they have done right by their grandparents they will do right by us.
This family thanks to God has come a long way from an 18 year old soldier and a 19 year old Marine that met at 20 and 21 and started a long journey. It was done with God and family.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My parents helped me while I worked and obtained my degrees. I did the same with my daughter. She has really excelled in management and married a great guy. Sucess story. I am still seeing my son though high school. The biggest problem I see is having kids that are motivated to do what they have to do. I had my battles with the first child academically and getting her on the correct path and am experiencing it all over again. Kids today are generally not ready upon graduation from high school to make it on their own and to make good decisions. Unrealistic expectations, a lack of work ethic, socialist propaganda from the school and media turning their heads to mush. It is not easy to fix, but as John Wayne said


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My son's home base has been here since he left his mother and moved here when he was 16. 

First thing I did was make him a certified diver. We logged a couple hundred dives in all sorts of environments. Why was this important? Well, because I used diving to teach him responsibility, discipline, coolness under pressure, not to mention teamwork and watching out for your buddy. After graduating high school, he took off for AF basic training and then a nine month tech school. Afterward, he was off to Auburn to earn a BS in wireless engineering. I was very proud to watch him receive his diploma on 12 December, and was hoping he'd be around a little while so we could go shooting and maybe log in some dives. No such luck; he immediately got a job in the panhandle of Florida.

This is still his home base, and it will always be, but he probably won't have to do any touch and goes, here, as he earned a degree that should keep him continuously employed until he elects to retire.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Dad said " Live under my roof live under my rules" Moved out the next morning at 17


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have 3 boys, they are now 24,23,and 22 years of age. All enlisted in the air force immediately after graduating high school. After basic training and tech school they all came back home. 2 deployed to Afghanistan for a little bit but they maintained residence in my home. My oldest is an A10 crew chief/mechanic for the Air guard/Fedtech and the 2 younger ones are cops working for the same agency I am in. They all still live with me and I am ok with that. They save so much money and they are able to get whatever they want within their means. They also help out paying the mortgage and other bills. They don't really have to, but they insisted so I let them. Basically, they can move out anytime and buy their own homes if they want to. 

Also, it is acceptable in Asian culture to stay and stick with the family. If not in the same house under the same roof, we usually buy a piece of land and have our homes built very close to each other. Good for prepping because everyone is close together. No need to hop in the truck to locate them when SHTF. This also eliminates the need for the elderly to go to a nursing home. We stick together and we take care of each other.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> I have 3 boys, they are now 24,23,and 22 years of age. All enlisted in the air force immediately after graduating high school. After basic training and tech school they all came back home. 2 deployed to Afghanistan for a little bit but they maintained residence in my home. My oldest is an A10 crew chief/mechanic for the Air guard/Fedtech and the 2 younger ones are cops working for the same agency I am in. They all still live with me and I am ok with that. They save so much money and they are able to get whatever they want within their means. They also help out paying the mortgage and other bills. They don't really have to, but they insisted so I let them. Basically, they can move out anytime and buy their own homes if they want to.
> 
> Also, it is acceptable in Asian culture to stay and stick with the family. If not in the same house under the same roof, we usually buy a piece of land and have our homes built very close to each other. Good for prepping because everyone is close together. No need to hop in the truck to locate them when SHTF. This also eliminates the need for the elderly to go to a nursing home. We stick together and we take care of each other.


The Waltons come to mind. Makes good sense to me.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I moved out at 20 and shacked up with my hubs. 
But, I started working when I was 15. At 16 when I got a car, I had to work to be able to use it. Gas?!! Insurance? Yeah, I had to pay for it. I'm glad my parents made me contribute to the bills. It made me budget money from an early age and understand that I had to make tough choices. 

My son is going to be welcome in my house after graduation as long as he is in school or has a goal that he's working towards. He can stay for free if he's in school but otherwise he's going to pay.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I left home a couple months before HS grad, always made my way. There are too many variables to define the right age for all. I have a 26 year old that left at 19 while attending a local 4 yr University. My 21 year old planned to move out and in a dorm the fall of his freshman year as an athlete for the same 4 yr U, However, an immediate injury ended his athletic career (All State HS) , left him emotionally distraught and aware he had to re invent himself. He still lives at home, works 35 plus hours a week. and graduates from a JR college with an associates in drafting - Auto Cad this May. He has turned the corner and just needed a little room to do so. He is not sure if he will continue his education or enter the workforce as of now.

Me?...... I still live at home, my wife won't let me leave.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In an agricultural society, having the young people live on the farm/ranch was necessary for a successful farm/ranch. Smitty touched on that a bit and as much as I want to see young people (especially young men) make their own way in life, I can see the need for a farmer to want to have his children on the farm into adulthood.

Sadly, Corporate Farms have all but eliminated the family farm. Yes, family farms still exist but not nearly at the numbers that we had 50/60 years ago.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I am going to take a bullet here
my father and mother owned the house we lived in and it had 3 apartments when I turned 20 and my sister moved out with her family I just moved into that one of them "3 apartments and end up staying their I did pay rent and extra for my love of my family.
then I met my wife and she moved in with me till we saved money to buy a house flat out. "didn't go as planed" 
a lot of stuff taking place over and over its why at one point in life I was going do something I wont be alive to regret due to a lot of really bad injuries and trying to help my mother and father when he became ill and needed muscle to help
I end up moving out of there with my family at the sad age of 36
I don't regret moving out at such an older age but I am proud I didn't do it for better good for family
I am now ready for stoning 
back to my pool


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

gambit said:


> I am going to take a bullet here
> my father and mother owned the house we lived in and it had 3 apartments when I turned 20 and my sister moved out with her family I just moved into that one of them "3 apartments and end up staying their I did pay rent and extra for my love of my family.
> then I met my wife and she moved in with me till we saved money to buy a house flat out. "didn't go as planed"
> a lot of stuff taking place over and over its why at one point in life I was going do something I wont be alive to regret due to a lot of really bad injuries and trying to help my mother and father when he became ill and needed muscle to help
> ...


My dear, you weren't freeloading off your parents, that makes it all good in my book!!

I think it's also good to swallow your pride a little sometimes and use the help that is available for you.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

well thank you mish
though I did take advantage of the issues that was happen
always a negative in a positive , and a positive in a negative
just wish I was able to get my GED I kept failing at "f*cking math" and went to collage as I would liked


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

gambit said:


> just wish I was able to get my GED I kept failing at "f*cking math" and went to collage as I would liked


Don't give up, my friend!!! You can do it!!! They have amazing courses online these days to help you get your GED!! (Youtube also has great math videos)

Some inspiration...my parents both grew up on farms so they had to quit school early and get to work! At the age of 55 and 58, my mom and dad both got their GEDs.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This goes to "extreme capitalism" if nobody gives young people a chance to buy or build a home because they want to extract maximum profit.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I stayed until I was 23, but I was fooled into paying the mortgage. I should have left sooner but I was kicked out on the street because I wanted to go over to my father's side of the family.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I left home two weeks after high school graduation. I had no problems at my parent's, just wanted to do it on my own. Two friends and I, along with other friends and girlfriends, started remodeling a house, that one of the friend's grandfather's built and grew up in, about a month before graduation. The grandpa wouldn't let us move in till we graduated. I did move back to my parent's house for a few months in early 2010 (this was after military and after housing bubble) because of financial issues I was having, not much work to go around at the time. That's when I moved to Waco and started college May 2010.

I have a buddy at work who is 26 and still lives at home. He does it to help his mother out . Situations like that I can understand. Or if it is financially good for all, up to a point though. In my opinion, if you can afford to live on your own comfortably, and your parents can do the same, then move out. If one or the other needs the help for a bit, then help your family. Just pay your fair share. Each situation is unique. Don't be a moocher. Or be 45 years old with a "command center" in your mom's basement.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

A few months after HS, I joined the Army, after the Army, I stayed at home for a few more months, until I started electronic school. that was the last of me staying at home.
I don't know about it building character, I was pretty much a character my whole life, or so I've been told.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Due to work issues and safety concerns, I (my entire family) was invited (asked) to move back home. Dad and Mom are both retired and they want me to be closer to them and an Aunt who lives by herself. They are in their early 70's, both are in fairly good health, My Aunt not so much. I have really no issues where I am, I live in a 5 bedroom home that I established on my own. I really believe that the invite to move in with them has little to do with safety concerns, I believe Dad just wants me to retire so we could hangout. Well, I know they will not live forever, so I will make the move and be closer. It's not everyday that your elderly parents ask for your company. I might as well Hang out with them and make them happy while they are healthy and able to enjoy each others company.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I left in my early 20's when I joined the Army. My brother in law is 29 and still lives at home. Doesn't have to pay for squat. He did say the other day that he needed to move out because it is getting embarrassing.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

It depends on the situation. I'd say as long as the kids are working and contributing there really isn't an issue. There are parts of the world where its common for 4 generations to sit down at the same supper table every night.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I stayed for a bit after I graduated, got married and we both were there a few months after being married. She was finishing college and working and I was working as well. I answered the poll using the first option, but it really isn't accurate. We moved out for about a year and lived in a large rental with another couple. The other couple decided to go elsewhere and so for a couple months we were back with my parents while house hunting. Bought our first house at 19 and haven't been back except for visiting. My kids are younger and I suspect as long as they are in school or working to get out on there own they will be welcome here. If they decided to "flop" all of a sudden, they'll be out on their own. I won't support stagnation. I had a buddy that lived with his parents till about his 30th birthday. They are farmers and he was their only son. He eventually saved up enough for land and built a house and is on his own, but still working for his dad, and will inherit the farm. On the other hand I know of a couple guys getting close to 40 (if they aren't already) and one has never left home, and the other hasn't made it more than 6 months at a time. They are leaches on their mother and finally their brother has had enough and has quit supporting/enabling them. Some people just don't have any drive to be on their own because being at home is too easy and mom or dad won't kick them out!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> It depends on the situation. I'd say as long as the kids are working and contributing there really isn't an issue. There are parts of the world where its common for 4 generations to sit down at the same supper table every night.


There are parts of the World where they shit in ditches outside their huts and wash their clothes in the river and allow bovine to wander aimlessly around the city, crapping everywhere. Doesn't make it right.

I'm just fudgin' with you a bit Nottoproudtohide, but you get my reasoning. Nothing wrong with multiple generations sitting down to dinner, actually, I think it would do our country good to eat more meals together. But the argument that other countries do it so we should is not the best.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> There are parts of the World where they shit in ditches outside their huts and wash their clothes in the river and allow bovine to wander aimlessly around the city, crapping everywhere. Doesn't make it right.
> 
> I'm just fudgin' with you a bit Nottoproudtohide, but you get my reasoning. Nothing wrong with multiple generations sitting down to dinner, actually, I think it would do our country good to eat more meals together. But the argument that other countries do it so we should is not the best.


Lol I get your sense of humor and I get your complaint as well, its just given what I've gone through and what my brother is going through now there are situations where its acceptable for adult children to move back in with their parents, especially when you get the rug pulled out from under your feet by losing your job just when you get your life started.

***EDIT***

I can tell you it was a kick in the gut too, I'm still not happy but things are working out now I guess.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

With the 1st boy who didn't go to collage (I raised my nephew) he had to start paying rent 60 days after graduation ($400/mo with some meals included) I put the money each month in a drawer until he was ready to move out a year later with about $5000 start up money from his "rent".

A currently 17 yr old I help raise has been told the same will be expected of him. All the girls I helped raise lived with their father for a while after high school, some even after collage but all paid rent although none received any of the "rent" money back from their father when they moved out.

In our overly permissive society I believe one of the best ways to make a young buck move out is to absolutely require no overnight guests, especially of the opposite sex.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

6811 said:


> Due to work issues and safety concerns, I (my entire family) was invited (asked) to move back home. Dad and Mom are both retired and they want me to be closer to them and an Aunt who lives by herself. They are in their early 70's, both are in fairly good health, My Aunt not so much. I have really no issues where I am, I live in a 5 bedroom home that I established on my own. I really believe that the invite to move in with them has little to do with safety concerns, I believe Dad just wants me to retire so we could hangout. Well, I know they will not live forever, so I will make the move and be closer. It's not everyday that your elderly parents ask for your company. I might as well Hang out with them and make them happy while they are healthy and able to enjoy each others company.


I agree 100%, who says you have to work your tail off in this life??!! Called my mother on christmas, said who I was, she asked where I was living and with whom. She knows the wife and I have been married for 25 yrs. Think she thought she was talking to my brother. Sad. Mom is 88. Enjoy your parents while they are still lucid and coherent. Money means nothing!!!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> especially when you get the rug pulled out from under your feet by losing your job just when you get your life started.


Happened to me twice. First time in early 2009 with the housing market fiasco. I was foreman of my best friend's construction company. Went to his house one morning, and he told me he had no work whatsoever. Went to work for another friend's dad a few days later, operating skid steers, chainsaws, pole saws, mulchers. We had contracts with the state to clear right of ways on state highways and FM roads. We did side work for private individuals as well. Some stuff on I-20. Did a little road work too, that was their main deal, road construction. One Friday, I parked my machine on a hill, cleaned it up, and the boss man said he needed to have a word with me. Said he had to let me go. The state wasn't letting anymore, so me and another guy (low men on the totem pole) got the boot. I could tell he hated telling me this. His eyes watered up a bit as he was telling me. Held nothing against him, I knew how the economy was. His son, my friend, called me about an hour later just after his dad told him. He was really upset. This was early 2010. They eventually had to move to Midland into the oil field. A few weeks later I had to move back in with my parents. Couldn't afford it anymore. The electricity had already gotten shut off. Lots of dinners was peanut butter and a few saltines with water. I bought chicken sandwiches off the dollar menu for my dog. Poor little girl was getting hungry and cold. So was I.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Enjoy your parents while they are still lucid and coherent. Money means nothing!!!


This is the reason why I am making the move. Plus, I need to get my boys out of the crappy agency we work for. I'm looking forward to hanging out with my parents.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy just gave me a piece of her mind regarding my attitude toward young people living at home. She reminded me that times have changed, in a big way. Things are not the same today as they were when I left my parents house. Maybe, maybe not. I don't know. 

I am sorry for some of the votes I may have cast to elect these liars and socialists in sheep's clothing who have contributed to the dissolution of the American Dream over the past 50 years. I apologize if I came off looking like an arrogant bastard in regards to young people living with their parents unable to catch the wave toward the American Dream of Exceptionalism due to the bastards we elected. 

This whole situation is FUBAR. And I'm just a damn dinosaur.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

+10 Slippy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> This is the reason why I am making the move. Plus, I need to get my boys out of the crappy agency we work for. I'm looking forward to hanging out with my parents.


Dothan PD.

Panama City, if you want to deal with everything that comes with that town.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I would rather see someone move back home and pay their debts than see someone drown in payments that they can't pay. Financially, I'm sure we have all made major mistakes. If staying at home helps correct those mistakes and advances your life...I'm all for it!! If the other option is bankruptcy...If you can avoid it...do it!!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy just gave me a piece of her mind regarding my attitude toward young people living at home. She reminded me that times have changed, in a big way. Things are not the same today as they were when I left my parents house. Maybe, maybe not. I don't know.
> 
> I am sorry for some of the votes I may have cast to elect these liars and socialists in sheep's clothing who have contributed to the dissolution of the American Dream over the past 50 years. I apologize if I came off looking like an arrogant bastard in regards to young people living with their parents unable to catch the wave toward the American Dream of Exceptionalism due to the bastards we elected.
> 
> This whole situation is FUBAR. And I'm just a damn dinosaur.


You did not come across as an arrogant type, you have a good point too you know... Not all kids should stay with their parents... You are good slippy!!! :grin:


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok I hope this is a happy post

I also realized that in my area in western Montana the housing prices are very very high and my children working in mostly the service sector could not afford to buy but when you see the rental prices , OMG

So I purchased a 3 bedroom 1992 mobile home on a rented lot in the city for my children for 15k

The lot rent is $400 a month, and currently 3 of my 5 children are living in that unit. They all have jobs because if they do not they are slackers and cannot contribute to the lot rent, peer pressure works very well in this regard.

I don't collect rent from them, that isn't the point as I don't care about a 15k investment that benefits my children.

Also since I am 20 miles from town, having a room in town makes it a lot cheaper for my working children to get to and from work.

AND .... I changed the locks when they left. haha


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I didn't vote since it is not an option that I can see with Tapatalk. I left home at the age of 20 but I had been paying rent or helping out since the age of 16. My kids can stay at home after high school but they will pay rent, go to college full time and abide by my rules. If they can't do all three, then out they go. I don't make my son pay much, he pays the water bill and the electric bill which isn't much because we have solar panels. The purpose is to teach him financial responsibility.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I got a ged at 17 and left the house. Up to that point I had been working as much as possible at a gas station in Dallas. I paid bills at home to help out, we were poor. Then I got a job working construction at 18 and started working my way up and making a lot more money. I still paid bills at my old house even tho I wasn't there anymore, dad had recently passed away and momma was poor. I was working my way towards the middle class. Several years later I had worked my way into a project coordinator position. Moved out of my crappy apartment into a deluxe double wide on 2 acres in Fort Worth, still paid a few bills for momma. Then the shtf, the work dried up and the company died. I worked odd jobs and nearly went homeless. Then I found a badass job in east Texas when visiting some kinfolks. Been there ever since and I have an old house and 30 acres. It can be done nowadays, you just have to play it smart. As for young adults living at home I'm ok as long as they contribute in some way. I had to evict my brother from mommas house because he was a freeloading sumbitch. There was a fight and momma cried but the leech was removed. It was good for him because he got up off his ass and went to work. He has a wife and an apartment now. He didn't talk to me for a couple years but one day he called outta the blue and thanked me for what I did to him. We're good now.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> As for buying a house it is a hard thing to do these days. They make it so difficult and expensive. I'm currently trying to buy a house (for the first time) and it is hard to do. Although I make plenty of money to make the mortgage payment I can't save enough for a down-payment.
> 
> The only people around me purchasing houses are the chinese. They send investors to buy up houses in California (which is a little puzzling).


You should be able to get an FHA loan. The down payment is only 3.5% and the rates are good. You might look into them. They are pretty easy to qualify for.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy just gave me a piece of her mind regarding my attitude toward young people living at home. She reminded me that times have changed, in a big way. Things are not the same today as they were when I left my parents house. Maybe, maybe not. I don't know.
> 
> I am sorry for some of the votes I may have cast to elect these liars and socialists in sheep's clothing who have contributed to the dissolution of the American Dream over the past 50 years. I apologize if I came off looking like an arrogant bastard in regards to young people living with their parents unable to catch the wave toward the American Dream of Exceptionalism due to the bastards we elected.
> 
> This whole situation is FUBAR. And I'm just a damn dinosaur.


Slippy, I think we all understand the point here. It's one thing to need a helping hand and or staying close to your family for support, it's quite another to be 35, not paying any bills, and living in Mommy and Daddy's basement. We all need help from time to time. I had no parachute but that's not to say I wouldn't have considered a helping hand had it been offered.

Times are different as well. I think it's harder now perhaps, then when we were young, to strike out on your own and make a living. It's not like young people can go out and get a job unloading trucks or work the docks at 16 anymore. They need more education in today's world or they simply won't be able to keep up. Times have changed my friend. In some cases, not for the better.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy just gave me a piece of her mind regarding my attitude toward young people living at home. She reminded me that times have changed, in a big way. Things are not the same today as they were when I left my parents house. Maybe, maybe not. I don't know.
> 
> I am sorry for some of the votes I may have cast to elect these liars and socialists in sheep's clothing who have contributed to the dissolution of the American Dream over the past 50 years. I apologize if I came off looking like an arrogant bastard in regards to young people living with their parents unable to catch the wave toward the American Dream of Exceptionalism due to the bastards we elected.
> 
> This whole situation is FUBAR. And I'm just a damn dinosaur.


Mrs. Slippy made you type that as she stood over your shoulder huh. It's okay, you don't have to say anything if she's still standing there. Just blink twice.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I got a ged at 17 and left the house. Up to that point I had been working as much as possible at a gas station in Dallas. I paid bills at home to help out, we were poor. Then I got a job working construction at 18 and started working my way up and making a lot more money. I still paid bills at my old house even tho I wasn't there anymore, dad had recently passed away and momma was poor. I was working my way towards the middle class. Several years later I had worked my way into a project coordinator position. Moved out of my crappy apartment into a deluxe double wide on 2 acres in Fort Worth, still paid a few bills for momma. Then the shtf, the work dried up and the company died. I worked odd jobs and nearly went homeless. Then I found a badass job in east Texas when visiting some kinfolks. Been there ever since and I have an old house and 30 acres. It can be done nowadays, you just have to play it smart. As for young adults living at home I'm ok as long as they contribute in some way. I had to evict my brother from mommas house because he was a freeloading sumbitch. There was a fight and momma cried but the leech was removed. It was good for him because he got up off his ass and went to work. He has a wife and an apartment now. He didn't talk to me for a couple years but one day he called outta the blue and thanked me for what I did to him. We're good now.


Ladies and Gentlemen,

That post above was written by a Certified American Man right there^^^^. Ark is the kind of young person this country needs more of. This, I shit you not.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Age doesn't mean as much as the situation and the reason. After graduating college at 22, with the encouragement of my parents for financial reasons, I moved back home even though I could have supported myself as I was already doing well in my career when I graduated. I lived at home for roughly a year, saving nearly 100% of my income. That short, but solid head start has helped me every day since I moved out. Bought my first home (traditional, not FHA) before some of my high school friends were finished with their '4 year' degree. That one year of savings set me on the path of living a debt free life.

On the other hand some of my employees, most notably those who personify the millennial stereotype, still live at home past 30. And most interesting to me is their odd contentedness. They opt for less work and less pay every time, they don't want more responsibilities, they don't want promotions, they don't save, and they don't seem to have a plan.
I have zero ability to understand that, nor would I tolerate that with my children when they reach that age.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I think its right to promote a very good education about finances

The Crash Course | Peak Prosperity

I don't have anything to do with peak prosperity, I just think they spell a lot of things out that you should know.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I didn't have time to read everyone's replies. I left at 18 and went into the Navy. Got married, divorced and left the Navy before retirement to take care of 4 kids. We lived with my mother again for a little under 3 years and then got my own place. However, we can see each other's back doors from our own. The girls all stayed a little while before leaving, the boy bolted for the door and joined the Marines, he's back home now (in his own place) and working at a great job. 

Today, only my #2 daughter and 2 little ones live with me. She got divorced (thank God) from a POS (no support) and there was no way she could make it without living with me or in section 8 housing and welfare + govt childcare. Neither of us wanted that! Now she's working and helping with the bills and I have plenty to keep me busy (Things 1 & 2). Sometimes you need family to help and if everyone pulls their weight it works out good. I do think we're heading back to old times when it was common to have two or more generations in a household. Thank you obummer. 

I think the bottom line is, it's how you raised them and if they picked up good morals and respect for other people. That's something that is seriously lacking in a lot of folk these days.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I graduated HS at 18, tried Junior College but since my major was beer and girls I did not do too well.
Joined the Army shortly after my 19th birthday, turned 21 in Vietnam, was out and on the streets dazed and confused a couple days before my 22nd birthday.
Wife #1 put up with PTSD and drunkenness for 16 years before leaving and taking our kids with her.
Got sober, found Jesus, married wife #2 (26 years now), and lived happily ever after.

(The kids turned out very well, for which I am very grateful to wife #1.)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I got a better job I could walk to, right after I graduated from high school, and lived at home, 
I kept looking for a better job. My parents wanted me to live at home and go to local college some 
15-20 miles away. For my mother's sake it would have been better but for my sanity and not 
wanting to go to prison for beating the crap out of/killing my father (a very abusive husband and 
father) I found a job out of state and was out of the house before my 18th birthday. Joined USAF 
a year and a half later. 

The only good I see from children living at home would be in a SHTF event or if we returned to the era where 
extended families lived together and the children would eventually take care of the parents in 
their old age. Unfortunately in this generation of "It's all about me," I doubt this will happen.

I see a trend in the voting, I wonder if it has anything to do with our mindset about prepping?


----------



## UNO (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm quite a bit younger than most of you and I have a different take as well. Here's my story:

I moved out at 19. Had a goal of living in Texas. Moved there when I was 20. Returned to IL after a short period because my uncle got sick. 

3 years later, still living on my own, I ran into some financial issues. Someone took some money from me and my job cut my hours in half. I couldn't afford to live on my own any longer so I moved home. The catch was that my mom had moved to California during my time on my own. I'd always wanted to live there so it was a bonus to moving home and likely my only opportunity to live out another dream. 

Anyway, lived there for a while until she moved back to IL.

I lived with her for 6 years. I worked, paid for all of my own things, car, food, pet care, etc. I didn't pay rent. 

My mom is unable to lift anything over 10 lbs so I helped with everything. I paid for her dog's kibble which was roughly $100 per month. 

Anyway, I had no desire to rent again. So I saved as much money as I could at my crappy retail job. When I was 25, I got my first "real" job. I started saving money like crazy. I bought my first house 7 months ago when I was 28.

My goal was to buy a house alone before I turned 30. I wouldn't have been able to do that if I had rented. I would have ended up having to have someone co-sign or have a significant other to help. After growing up with my mom doing it all alone, I also felt I needed to do it alone. 

/life story


----------



## GirlPrepMI (Dec 31, 2015)

Where I live I think this is more achievable than in many other parts of the country. I have a friend that lives in the pacific northwest and with two incomes they're struggling to find a house than can afford. Luckily here in MI things are better.


----------

